# Yet Another Newbie :)



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm Maddy from the UK and used to keep a small group of pet mice a few years ago. I missed them so much that I bought a trio of variegated show-type mice at the Real London Show. I also have a pair of pet-type females, one fawn and one dove/lilac (can't decide! will post a picture sometime so you guys can help) which are still tiny!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB Maddy!  Are you thinking of showing mice?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks 
I've been trying to read up on it, and I think I would like to but have no idea where to begin!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi Maddy- welcome, I met you at the Real London, your Varigateds are good qualty Mice, and were bred by David Safe, a Top Fancier and NMC Judge and Official. First Job is to log onto the NMC Web site, have a good troll through. Quite a fewof us from the NMC are on here, so you will get all the help in the world.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi! Nice that you remember me  
I love the mice, and they have great personalities - though I know that isn't a main concern when breeding show mice. I consider myself very lucky that David had them available that day! Thanks for the advice, I will have a good look!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forums! Sounds like you got some real nice mice. : ) Good luck!


----------

